# Best Trout Waters



## ElectricSlide19 (Jan 18, 2015)

Hey there. Getting my first post out of the way. New to Michigan and trout fishing in general. Spent this winter getting used to ice fishing for the first time and fishing for some 'eyes on the Saginaw River. Really enjoyed the fishing and getting to meet some people from the site out on the hard water. Now I am looking to fish for something most people from Illinois have no chance of doing. I do not know how to fly fish but I am looking to reel in some trout before I move back to Illinois in July. Where would be my best chance to hook into one? Something equivalent to the Saginaw river when it comes to 'eyes (you know you are on a lot of fish, does not matter if they are small). I live in the Brighton area but I am willing to drive (within reason) to fish. I do have waders but do not have a boat. Any tips or advice would also be appreciated. Thanks in advance and tight lines!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 27, 2013)

Definitely the big manistee for numbers of trout. If you go in may somewhere around tippy dam, you will not be disappointed. Not sure if your fly fishing or not but parachute Adams flys kill those brown trout! As does mepps spinners size #3 if using spin reel


----------



## MIfishslayer91 (Dec 24, 2013)

If your just looking to get into fly fishing for trout and from Brighton, proud lake stockerfest on the huron river would be a great place to get started. Close to home. They dump a bunch of pretty good size browns and bows in there and bite easily. It's actually coming pretty soon.


----------



## River Keeper (Apr 12, 2010)

MIfishslayer91 said:


> If your just looking to get into fly fishing for trout and from Brighton, proud lake stockerfest on the huron river would be a great place to get started. Close to home. They dump a bunch of pretty good size browns and bows in there and bite easily. It's actually coming pretty soon.


 They don't plant Browns in the Huron River.


----------



## YPSIFLY (Feb 13, 2001)

River Keeper said:


> They don't plant Browns in the Huron River.


They do actually if you punch in Oakland Co and Huron River into the search engine on the DNR database you will find a schedule for Brown plants.

http://www.michigandnr.com/fishstock/default.asp


----------



## River Keeper (Apr 12, 2010)

Your correct I misread that. I was thinking the Lower Huron for some reason


----------



## Syndicate (Jul 15, 2014)

Ok guys so another place if you live in the Macomb area a decent place is Paint Creek off the Clinton river.


----------



## Syndicate (Jul 15, 2014)

And also, welcome to Michigan and I hope you enjoy your stay. There are a ton of fishing opportunities.


----------



## FISHCATCHER1 (Nov 18, 2010)

There is a great book called trout streams of Michigan that you should pick up. It gives a lot of info and access points. I use it as a roadmap so to speak for new water. Hasn't let me down yet. I'm not sure where you will be moving but it has lots of info on southwest Michigan waters as well. Not much in the Brighton area for quality trout fishing. If you're willing to drive 2 or so hours you could be on decent water


----------



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

not sure if your wanting to take up fly fishing or not, i would recomend it. but trout can be taken on spinning gear too.
if you want some quick information on fly fishing and local streams, and lakes to catch trout on, stop by bass pro and talk to the folks in the fly shop,,,or the orvis shop on woodward down by royal oak. both are eager to educate you, as it will most likely lead to sales for them. they also usually have flyers and other info on local places to fish.

and remember,,,god does not count time spent fishing against your life span.


----------



## ElectricSlide19 (Jan 18, 2015)

MIfishslayer91 said:


> If your just looking to get into fly fishing for trout and from Brighton, proud lake stockerfest on the huron river would be a great place to get started. Close to home. They dump a bunch of pretty good size browns and bows in there and bite easily. It's actually coming pretty soon.



First thank you all for the responses! Tons of help. Second, for the stockerfest, is that only fly fishing or can I spin fish it? and is it C&R only? Seems like fish are hard to come by after the C&R season. Any reason for that?


----------



## Vicious Fishous (Sep 12, 2006)

Yes it is flies only for the first month. I believe you can be perfectly legal by using flies on spinning gear, with a casting bubble or split shot. But you can't possess any scents, baits, or lures. Trout beads are probably a no no too. If you go to spring mill the regs are different.
There is a high mortality rate as the season wears on as fish are caught and handled many times, some just swim away. I paddle it and see lots of dead fish, guess it makes for happy turtles. 
It is worth doing once a year, as mentioned to dust off gear, and make you feel like you know what you're doing. If you finds spot to fish and there are fish in front of you, they will hit about anything that resembles road-kill and tinsel lashed to a hook. Good luck


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

ElectricSlide19 said:


> Hey there. Getting my first post out of the way. New to Michigan and trout fishing in general. Spent this winter getting used to ice fishing for the first time and fishing for some 'eyes on the Saginaw River. Really enjoyed the fishing and getting to meet some people from the site out on the hard water. Now I am looking to fish for something most people from Illinois have no chance of doing. I do not know how to fly fish but I am looking to reel in some trout before I move back to Illinois in July. Where would be my best chance to hook into one? Something equivalent to the Saginaw river when it comes to 'eyes (you know you are on a lot of fish, does not matter if they are small). I live in the Brighton area but I am willing to drive (within reason) to fish. I do have waders but do not have a boat. Any tips or advice would also be appreciated. Thanks in advance and tight lines!


You have some decent options within 2-3 hours from Brighton.

The Muskegon in Newaygo is stupid trout fishing, The Rifle, Au Sable in Mio and all wadeable (for the most part) 
Mid-May would be your best shot at constant action!


----------



## -Axiom- (Jul 24, 2010)

Get a DNR inland trout field guide, all the streams that are a color other than green is the best trout water in the state.

The red sections are the very best the state has to offer.


----------

